# 8800 gt shortage?



## strick94u (Nov 13, 2007)

So i go to Microcenter looking for an 8800 gt when this sellsmans says he knows they have 10+ in stock but they will not sell till the current 8800 gts 320's and 640's are depleteted.  Now I don't know if this guy is nuts or not since their web sight shows na da. Anyone know who has them?


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 13, 2007)

Call em a bastid and tell him to give you one lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 13, 2007)

inq says they holding them back on purpose


----------



## mas0n (Nov 13, 2007)

They just don't want to put the GT on the shelf untill the inferior and more expensive products sell out. I walked into a Fry's and bought mine right off the shelf.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 13, 2007)

Haha nice. Obviously the 8800GTS series will be remaining on the shelf now that the GT is just a couple of notches away from the GTX. But that's definitely not fair. Check the law. At least in my country, if one has the cash available the retailer cannot refuse to sell something he has in stock, for any reason whatsoever.

I haven't found a single online shop with stock.

I've got a pending pre-order with OcUK. When I placed the order on the 8th November the ETA was 14th November.
Checking yesterday, they moved the ETA to 16th November.

If they keep on moving it I think I'll either go crazy or cancel as soon as I find someone stocked. It is frustrating enough having to wait for shipment etc etc let alone this...


----------



## trog100 (Nov 13, 2007)

some guesses..

they release stuff they havnt got to bugger up the 38xx launch..

too many duds and they wont release any more..

the shops have em but are holding back to clear their now unsellable stock at the current prices..

take your pick.. praps its a bit of all three..

all current prices have been messed up thats for sure..

trog


----------



## trt740 (Nov 13, 2007)

*buy from them online*



strick94u said:


> So i go to Microcenter looking for an 8800 gt when this sellsmans says he knows they have 10+ in stock but they will not sell till the current 8800 gts 320's and 640's are depleteted.  Now I don't know if this guy is nuts or not since their web sight shows na da. Anyone know who has them?



http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0276270


----------



## tostator (Nov 13, 2007)

Here in Spain is imposible to find any 8800GT even in some wholesellers. Looking around in some webs, can't find neither in other countries.

maybe nvidia has not enough GPU's stock?
maybe are waiting for the 38** to be released in order to adjust their prices?
waiting to the older cards to be sold?

who knows... I'm still waiting the cards to build my new pc


----------



## 187iNC-Xtreme (Nov 13, 2007)

in the uk, i got my XFX GeForce 8800 GT 512MB DDR3 Extreme coming tomorrow!  BUT... i order the plain XFX GeForce 8800 GT 512MB DDR3 originally, nearly 3 weeks ago, and they kept delaying it!, @ 1st it was by 4-5 days then another 3 days, then they told me the 20/11/07 they would be in!.. so i 4ort F*K IT, paid and extra £13 and got the Extreme version! [store @ www . cclonline . com] 

kinda p****d me off cos its the only bit missing from my new build


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 13, 2007)

187iNC-Xtreme said:


> in the uk, i got my XFX GeForce 8800 GT 512MB DDR3 Extreme coming tomorrow!  BUT... i order the plain XFX GeForce 8800 GT 512MB DDR3 originally, nearly 3 weeks ago, and they kept delaying it!, @ 1st it was by 4-5 days then another 3 days, then they told me the 20/11/07 they would be in!.. so i 4ort F*K IT, paid and extra £13 and got the Extreme version! [store @ www . cclonline . com]
> 
> kinda p****d me off cos its the only bit missing from my new build




OMG I hope they don't do the same thing with my order!

Where are you ordering it from?

Honestly I've been having dreams of installling the 8800GT for the past 3 days (yup I'm that obsessed) waking up to the disappointment that it hasn't even arrived yet!!


----------



## 187iNC-Xtreme (Nov 13, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> OMG I hope they don't do the same thing with my order!
> 
> Where are you ordering it from?
> 
> Honestly I've been having dreams of installling the 8800GT for the past 3 days (yup I'm that obsessed) waking up to the disappointment that it hasn't even arrived yet!!



hehe read post FULLY lol.. *[store @ www . cclonline . com] * ..

the worst bit was that i had sold my old ancient AGP system, so i had to goto pcworld (high priced big pc chain) to get the cheapest pci-e i could find! (a 7200le 128Mb for £35) jus so i could run my new setup! btw im takin bk as soon as it get my 8800GT!.. also im dyin to play the new crysis game wont even run @ the mo


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 13, 2007)

187iNC-Xtreme said:


> hehe read post FULLY lol.. *[store @ www . cclonline . com] * ..
> 
> pcworld (high priced big pc chain) (




Austrialian or did I get the memory bytes in my mind confused?


----------



## 187iNC-Xtreme (Nov 13, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> Austrialian or did I get the memory bytes in my mind confused?



now your confusing me!... btw some reading on the GT if u please, (kinda why i bought the GT) http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3140&p=1


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 13, 2007)

187iNC-Xtreme said:


> btw some reading on the GT if u please, (kinda why i bought the GT) http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3140&p=1



Google bfg and evga on the 8800Gt.

IMO the 8800GT was a mistake. By Nvidia. 

It ruined the existing nvidia stocks - who would now be buying an 8800GTS 320 or 640MB now that the 8800GT is out? By heck the GT is just a few measly benchmarks below the GTX - at that price one justifies buying the GT!!!

No wonder every retailer has the 8800GT "out of stock" at the moment!

Hmph....

They're just waiting to get rid of old 8800GTS 320/640MB video cards. OTHERWISE HOW COULD THEY BE JUSTIFYING HAVING A STOCK OF THE 8800GT PERFORMING BETTER THAN THE EQUIVALENT 8800GTS'S?!?


----------



## 187iNC-Xtreme (Nov 13, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> Google bfg and evga on the 8800Gt.
> 
> IMO the 8800GT was a mistake. By Nvidia.
> 
> ...



GTS Vs GT.. is jus like 70fps vs 75fps, aint gonna make no diff! APART FROM THE FAT PRICE TAG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 13, 2007)

*I sold my 8800 gt couldn't resist*

I payed 265.00 shipped and sold it for 320.00. I now preordered a 8800 gt for 249.99 shipped so after fees and shipping my new gt cost me 200.00 when it gets here. They are not in stock now but thats the price if you preorder here is a link to it. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XD1JJK/?tag=tec06d-20  If you don't like PNY here is a XFX for 269.00 shipped but they are out of stock so you must preorder. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XQHBEE/?tag=tec06d-20. You can also apply for a amazon credit card and they will take 30.00 more dollars off the price.


----------



## 187iNC-Xtreme (Nov 13, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I payed 265.00 shipped and sold it for 320.00. I now preordered a 8800 gt for 245.00 shipped so after fees and shipping my new gt cost me 200.00 when it gets here.



XFX GeForce 8800 GT 512MB DDR3 Extreme - £193.86  !FREE DELIVERY!
http://www.cclonline.com/product-in...ory_id=497&manufacturer_id=0&tid=pv-t88p-yde4

btw u talkin £, $ or euro's?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/34818/118/

Apparently, nVidia is either holding back stock, or just released this card way too early, before they could build up some stock. (Perhaps to cut into the HD3xxx series sales?)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Newegg sells out, restocks, sells out in about a few hours, and the cycle starts over again.


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 13, 2007)

i ordered mine as a vanilla 8800gt for $249 from buy.com when i opened the box they had sent me the superclocked version. woot


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

rangerone766 said:


> i ordered mine as a vanilla 8800gt for $249 from buy.com when i opened the box they had sent me the superclocked version. woot



Wow you are lucky.


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 13, 2007)

This was in stock a minute ago, was going to post here that someone order fast, but it went in the time I found the thread. And prize over 300$ that's closing in on prices here : o
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150254


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, the E-Tailors are really milking this...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/34818/118/
> 
> Apparently, nVidia is either holding back stock, or just released this card way too early, before they could build up some stock. (Perhaps to cut into the HD3xxx series sales?)



spoiler ....  there is an article as to why on teh inq, look over here

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=44401


----------



## trt740 (Nov 13, 2007)

THEY HAVE SOME BUT FOR 309.00 MAN THEY ARE JACKING THE PRICE SORTA LIKE I DID TEE HEE !!! http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...tails.asp?EdpNo=3427121&body=MAIN#detailspecs


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

THATS why they limit 2 on newegg!  So you cannot get trisli!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 13, 2007)

supply and demand, the great founding premise of capitalism
sidenote: tyler zambozi is back!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 13, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> supply and demand, the great founding premise of capitalism
> sidenote: tyler zambozi is back!



I'm so damn greedy I have to wait until my new gt comes in and am using my old x800 pro for now.


----------



## Hawk1 (Nov 13, 2007)

NCIXUS only has the galaxy version in stock, and its OEM.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 14, 2007)

PNY 8800 gt 169.99 in stock here http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/default.aspx?edc=1327828


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> PNY 8800 gt 169.99 in stock here http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/default.aspx?edc=1327828



Thats pretty good deal...


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> PNY 8800 gt 169.99 in stock here http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/default.aspx?edc=1327828



 It's 266.99 now... and it says 'call for availability' ie they might tell you it's not in stock...


----------



## trog100 (Nov 14, 2007)

for reasons only speculated upon they did not release enough of the cards to meet even a low demand.. 40,000 wordwide i gather.. ati are said to have released 250.000 3800 cards with a promise of another 140.000 before year end..

course it looks good at first.. these cards are so good they have all sold out.. there is somthing fishy going on.. either they dont have enough working samples or dont want to torpedo sales of their flagship card with folks buying two 8800gt cards and still having change left..

could be a bit of both.. a fake launch of cards they cant or wont supply also took attention away from the new ati cards launch..

trog


----------



## freeboy (Nov 14, 2007)

we do not see even close to those numbers in the distribution chhannels now though,

Any idea when the hd 3800's are getting released in theUS?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 14, 2007)

got my 2 on the way  !!!!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 14, 2007)

here is bunch more but the price increase is crazy http://www.ncixus.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=8800+gt


----------



## DaPunisha (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmm...my preordered 8800GT haven't arrived,I ordered it on Sunday.
It was preliminary 12th,then it was changed to 14th,then 23rd and back to 16th. 
I hope I get it so I can finally use my Q6600 system! 

For the moment I'm stuck with my AMD64,in safemode because I'm using the same harddrive that was used in Q6600 computer.
And my friend will buy this AMD64 rig for about 220€.


----------



## freeboy (Nov 14, 2007)

TRT740
Thanks, ORDERED mine beforethey went away..
the mem speedsays 2000, is stock core 600? No info from the Galaxy site at all! thanks again!
Yippee.. now I have a gt to go with my new water settup being shipped so the whole thing can go in together! more or less after testing !!!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 15, 2007)

clubit now has them http://www.clubit.com/product_brows...press x16 GeForce Series&scat2=GeForce 8800GT


----------



## freeboy (Nov 15, 2007)

I saw the 2000 mem speed evga for 329 at NE, still waiting, I feel that the 282.00 shipped price for the geforce8800gt at 2000 memspeed is a good price that is the one I purchased, BUT I wish I could verify the core speed, I oc all the time, but never a card.. how hard is it? 
hangs his head, shameless hijak, or not
Oh great "T" what program u use to reach those nice figures? Surprised you only hit 2066 as I readth e mem chips are rated for 2000?
Thanks again..


----------



## trt740 (Nov 15, 2007)

freeboy said:


> I saw the 2000 mem speed evga for 329 at NE, still waiting, I feel that the 282.00 shipped price for the geforce8800gt at 2000 memspeed is a good price that is the one I purchased, BUT I wish I could verify the core speed, I oc all the time, but never a card.. how hard is it?
> hangs his head, shameless hijak, or not
> Oh great "T" what program u use to reach those nice figures? Surprised you only hit 2066 as I readth e mem chips are rated for 2000?
> Thanks again..



I'm not sold mine made 65.00 got greedy


----------



## freeboy (Nov 15, 2007)

how hard and what program u use to oc the card?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 15, 2007)

freeboy said:


> how hard and what program u use to oc the card?



very easy and the new riva tuner


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2007)

i've got 3 8800gt superclocked cards and spent $937 to get them. all 3 can run 740mhz core, 2000mhz mem. very nice!!! i haven't had any problem cooling them either, although im gonna get 3 zalman vf900's to keep them cooler.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 15, 2007)

now newegg has them http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&N=2010380048+1069633099&name=PCI+Express+2.0


----------



## Stevethegreat (Nov 15, 2007)

When do you guys think that the shortage will be lifted? I'm in a major trouble right now, my Crysis copy is in the way, I sold off my 8800GTX so that I could take 2 8800GTs, SLI them and overclock the hell out of them and I couldn't find one -not one- GT neither on the shelves nor on the Internet. I'm posting now from a friend's PC and I think I'm already crying for trying to be ready all this time for Crysis and now that is  out, I can't play it


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

Stevethegreat said:


> When do you guys think that the shortage will be lifted? I'm in a major trouble right now, my Crysis copy is in the way, I sold off my 8800GTX so that I could take 2 8800GTs, SLI them and overclock the hell out of them and I couldn't find one -not one- GT neither on the shelves nor on the Internet. I'm posting now from a friend's PC and I think I'm already crying for trying to be ready all this time for Crysis and now that is  out, I can't play it


Are you in the US? If so, the best I can recommend is obsessively update newegg and clubit the best you can. lol. They seem to get a couple at a time, but they always sell within minutes.


----------



## Stevethegreat (Nov 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Are you in the US? If so, the best I can recommend is obsessively update newegg and clubit the best you can. lol. They seem to get a couple at a time, but they always sell within minutes.



Unfortunately no, Ι can only hope for nVidia's good will (that's why I want to know when the shortage will be over)....


----------



## newconroer (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve, what resolution are you going to run Crysis at?

Have you any interest in future SLI or Tri-SLI?

You have an SLI capable board I am assuming. Why didn't you just buy another GTX....


----------



## trt740 (Nov 15, 2007)

Stevethegreat said:


> When do you guys think that the shortage will be lifted? I'm in a major trouble right now, my Crysis copy is in the way, I sold off my 8800GTX so that I could take 2 8800GTs, SLI them and overclock the hell out of them and I couldn't find one -not one- GT neither on the shelves nor on the Internet. I'm posting now from a friend's PC and I think I'm already crying for trying to be ready all this time for Crysis and now that is  out, I can't play it



clubit has them now


----------



## freeboy (Nov 15, 2007)

well, in an emergency, u could by someones, I saw abunch off pricegrabber and anouther guy here selling two for almost 700.00
I pounded EH and the boards, and foue about five hours one canadian site had some.. thanks to these boards I'll get mine next week. Good luck. fyi, for those not in a hurry, msi at one place 242.00 free shipping (states) and no tax.My personnal choice would be xfx due to  a "double " warenty transferable lifetime warenty. I bought a Galaxy "white box" lol. So virgin they did not even have time to get specs on the box and the "OK" states in the add 600 2000 which I am sure is off.. I have seen some GREAT oc'ing results at Xtream, core over 700, mem over 1200 and shaders at over 800?


----------



## 187iNC-Xtreme (Nov 15, 2007)

WOOOT.. GOT MY XFX 8800GT EXTREME.. TODAY!!! woohhoo, i got crysis running @ all settings high @ 1440 x 900 (highest my flat screen will go) and it sits @ a respectble 30fps solid


----------



## Stevethegreat (Nov 15, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Steve, what resolution are you going to run Crysis at?
> 
> Have you any interest in future SLI or Tri-SLI?
> 
> You have an SLI capable board I am assuming. Why didn't you just buy another GTX....



1680x1050

Of course I would SLI them, I would had bought two of them but -alas- there was none. I don't think that GTs are tri-SLI capable since they only have one SLI bridge.

Firstly by selling a GTX you can buy two GTs with 50 bucks more, secondly GTs have less power requirements so they can both reach a lot higher clocks than GTXs (I hear 700/1750/1000 is very possible) AND they won't stress my PSU like two GTXs would, it's a win-win scenario for me (it was).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2007)

you can run 3 8800gt cards in tri-sli....

http://www.techpowerup.com/?44317


----------



## Stevethegreat (Nov 15, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> you can run 3 8800gt cards in tri-sli....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/?44317



Even so, I think tri-SLI is a bit of an overkill, except if you're playing at 25x16 resolutions...


----------



## Silverel (Nov 15, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> i've got 3 8800gt superclocked cards and spent $937 to get them. all 3 can run 740mhz core, 2000mhz mem. very nice!!! i haven't had any problem cooling them either, although im gonna get 3 zalman vf900's to keep them cooler.



Tri-SLi benches! Chop chop!

Need em yesterday!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2007)

Silverel said:


> Tri-SLi benches! Chop chop!
> 
> Need em yesterday!



i haven't had time to play with them yet. i work 18 hours a day. i've heard that the 167.10 driver(that is soon to be released) is the first to support tri-sli.  i have not been able to enable it in the 169.09 driver yet. let me know if there's something im missing.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2007)

Back on topic, and an excuse for me to vent 

I had the following on my OcUK online account:

ETA 14th November.

Later it was changed to ETA 16th November. 

Now it got changed to ETA *overdue*.

I wonder what they mean by overdue (english is not my main language), I mean is it going to arrive? Why haven't they put a date now? 



Does it mean they don't know when they're arriving ie they could arrive next month or does it mean that they're expecting them any moment?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 16, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> Back on topic, and an excuse for me to vent
> 
> I had the following on my OcUK online account:
> 
> ...



Overdue means they were supposed to get them, but they didn't come in.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 16, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> Back on topic, and an excuse for me to vent
> 
> I had the following on my OcUK online account:
> 
> ...



it means that they have given up on nvidia being able to supply enough of these cards to meet demand.. a relatively small number were released prematurely into the market simply to wreck the new ati 3800 cards launch.. 

if or when nvidia will be able to produce enough cards to meet demand is unknown.. so u are correct.. you might get one next week or it might be next month.. 

demand should be eased when folks get fed up with waiting and cancel their orders and buy the ati card instead.. but its unknown..

trog


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, even EVGA itself doesn't have stock... and my card's EVGA...

Hopefully the cards are taking a long time to be ready because the factories are working hard on improving the 'fan not kicking in' problem and polishing up on their quality control...........


----------



## trog100 (Nov 16, 2007)

from what i can gather.. all the fabs were busy working to plan.. nvidia had to order a special small batch from whoever had the spare capacity to produce em.. foxcon i think.. if the original launch date was say the 19th no more would be expecting to arrive untill the 19th or afterwards.. this is assuming the original launch date the 19th went to plan.. not guaranteed..

but.. allowing a couple of week after the 19th for demand to ease.. throw in the three weeks of back orders caused by the premature launch plus extra christmas demand and u have chaos..

these things aint gonna be readily available for quite some time.. some folks are talking holding off till the new gts arrives... but the gt fiasco will no doubt hit the gts availability.. 

nvidia deserve some bad press for this.. esecially if part of the plan was to hope to clear stocks of the older now over priced gts and higher range cards..

thats my take on the matter anyways for what its worth.. i could be wrong.. he he he

trog


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2007)

Stevethegreat said:


> Even so, I think tri-SLI is a bit of an overkill, except if you're playing at 25x16 resolutions...



Why?  You still only get one cards worth of 512MB of memory working for you so if a single card struggles at those resolutions because of a lack of memory.....so will SLi.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2007)

And my 3870 is on order!  Just gotta wait for some drivers to run it.....so ATi aint too clever either   What was everyone saying when NVidia released the G80...........no vista drivers!......well ATi have no drivers for the 3870 period


----------



## trog100 (Nov 16, 2007)

it will only work with the driver u get on the cd u get with the card tatty.. as u say not very clever.. there is nothing available for download.. the one u get with the card is some special pre-release beta or a modded older one..

it will work thow..

trog


----------



## TooFast (Nov 16, 2007)

go for this nvidia fans! its faster and cheaper.

http://www.extreme-pc.ca/showproduct.asp?menu1id=12&menu2id=99&menu3id=39&productid=371687


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2007)

TooFast said:


> go for this nvidia fans! its faster and cheaper.
> 
> http://www.extreme-pc.ca/showproduct.asp?menu1id=12&menu2id=99&menu3id=39&productid=371687


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2007)

TooFast said:


> go for this nvidia fans! its faster and cheaper.
> 
> http://www.extreme-pc.ca/showproduct.asp?menu1id=12&menu2id=99&menu3id=39&productid=371687



Lol, it aint faster, it's a tractor in ATI clothing


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2007)

trog100 said:


> it will only work with the driver u get on the cd u get with the card tatty.. as u say not very clever.. there is nothing available for download.. the one u get with the card is some special pre-release beta or a modded older one..
> 
> it will work thow..
> 
> trog



I am not even gonna put the card in until Cat 7.11 is out (prob the end of next week I hear).


----------



## trt740 (Nov 16, 2007)

here some xfx super clocked on the egg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-150-254


----------



## trt740 (Nov 17, 2007)

these people are plain stupid http://cgi.ebay.com/XFX-Nvidia-8800...ryZ80192QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 19, 2007)

OcUK have 3 Gainward in stock....

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=56&subid=1008

Edit: Meh, gone in less than 30 minutes!


----------



## freeboy (Nov 19, 2007)

I ended up getting one from a etailer in Canada for a resonable amount for a glaxy oc, but oc'd to what? no one really knows LOL, seems the mem is 2000


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 19, 2007)

I have posted a thread in the bargains section with links, both Aria and Scan have Gt's in stock in the UK as of now........7.20pm UK time.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 20, 2007)

*8800 gt 247.00*

http://www.ncixus.com/products/27142/NE/8800T+T352/Palit Multimedia Inc./


----------



## trt740 (Nov 20, 2007)

*pny 8800 gt 248.00 free shipping*

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=206166489&loc=101


----------



## trt740 (Nov 20, 2007)

*XFX 8800 gt 275.00 free shipping*

http://www.buy.com/prod/XFX-GeForce...-Dual-DVI-Video-Card/q/loc/101/206216680.html


----------



## trt740 (Nov 20, 2007)

here is another gigabyte  289.00 http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA9630890


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 20, 2007)

trt740 said:


> these people are plain stupid http://cgi.ebay.com/XFX-Nvidia-8800...ryZ80192QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



yea if you gona pay that much might as well just get a gtx


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 20, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> yea if you gona pay that much might as well just get a gtx



Isnt the GTX like twice that cost?  for 10-20% performance increase across the board....and in one or 2 benches.....apparantly lesser performance.  Sorry not twice.....just quite a bit more.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 20, 2007)

i got 2 friends that want to buy the ssc evga 8800gt like thats ever gona be back in stock and yes there retarded because i told them they could get any other gt and oc it but thats to much for there simple minds to understand now there waiting for the g92 gtx's


----------



## trt740 (Nov 20, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Isnt the GTX like twice that cost?  for 10-20% performance increase across the board....and in one or 2 benches.....apparantly lesser performance.  Sorry not twice.....just quite a bit more.



found a 8800 gtx about 110 dollars more than a gt after a rebate and posted it in the deals section.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 21, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> i got 2 friends that want to buy the ssc evga 8800gt like thats ever gona be back in stock and yes there retarded because i told them they could get any other gt and oc it but thats to much for there simple minds to understand now there waiting for the g92 gtx's



When gpus are made on a waffer, some are "better" than others, due to silicon differences across the waffer. All gpus made are tested at stock clock speeds and higher. Those that pass the overclock speeds are sold as SC, SSC, OC or OC2 etc. They are guaranteed to be stable at the higher clock speeds. Its also the same case for CPU's, RAM etc.  Now you maybe able to overclock a stock card... or you may not.......


----------



## Grings (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=342780

not in stock, but theres a few left for pre-order, and at a better price than most (though still not cheap enough in my book)


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=56&subid=1008

On pre-order as well, but I've been communicating with them and they're expecting Evga and BFG tomorrow, and more stock of the other brands next week.

Not that cheap either, but it's the UK...


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=56&subid=1008

Gainward & Gigabyte. 8 & 2 respectively!


----------



## freeboy (Nov 22, 2007)

well, I cannot say how please d I am with the ease and performance oc'ing. although I am yet to set up the water blocks of the new cooling system due to the shipping error and the holiday, on air I was stable 700 core 1750 shader and 2200 mem just for fun.. not pushing. I hopre to hite somewhat higher than these when serious ocing begins on friday..
Card is the plain galaxy that shows only nvidia markings sold as oc with only the mem factory adj to 2000. I am please to say the least.. we will see once everything is reassembled.. wish me luck!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 22, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=56&subid=1008
> 
> Gainward & Gigabyte. 8 & 2 respectively!



MSI overclocked version for £162 at E Buyer, out of stock but according to talk in the E Buyer forums they are expecting upto 75 either tomorrow or Monday.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134966


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 22, 2007)

According to the OcUK link I gave, this is a quote from one of their staff, the parts in red are my additions:

50x Gainward arriving today! (5 left in stock)
40x Zotac AMP arriving Friday! (all pre-orders have been allocated)
500x BFG OC arriving Monday/Tuesday (have no idea on how many are allocated)
400x BFG OC2 arriving Monday/Tuesday (310 already preordered have been allocated)
20-100x EVGA anyday, but not confirmed, EVGA very unreliable.
20x Gigabyte arriving today, 40x more next week! (edited: out of stock now)
60x Asus arriving possibly this week or next week!
100x PNY due Friday/Monday
1000x OcUK due by end of next week! (800 pre-sold!!!)


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 23, 2007)

Asus 600MHz Core, 512MB 1800MHz  for 188 sterling + transport.

*In stock *here http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=56&subid=1008


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Nov 23, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> Asus 600MHz Core, 512MB 1800MHz  for 188 sterling + transport.
> 
> *In stock *here http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=56&subid=1008



A bit dear in my opinion.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> Asus 600MHz Core, 512MB 1800MHz  for 188 sterling + transport.
> 
> *In stock *here http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=56&subid=1008



Arai have plent of the overclocked MSI cards in now but they are £187 

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...00GT+512MB+Overclocked+PCI-E+?productId=29171


----------



## trt740 (Nov 24, 2007)

if you can wait 7 days here is a great deal http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XD1JJK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## trt740 (Nov 26, 2007)

here is one http://www.directron.com/zo88gte.html


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry to bump up "old" thread, but have to vent somewhere. Finland's biggest importer of computer products (gnt.fi) just updated their estimate for Club 3D 8800GT to EV. EV means that factory hasn't confirmed delivery in next 30 days  It was 12.12.2007 before with over 600x coming.

Soon it will be a month without any cards (that is the cheapest one). Sure there were 8 in stock of Leadtek's cards with 289€/429$/206£, but not like I'm buying with that price! But some peeps did, they all went in couple days.. Rest of the little amount of cards that have come are all sold out before they came to stock.

This isn't even a paper launch, not to mention a hard launch, as paper would give more FPS than the non existent 8800GTs  At this rate it will be a very grim x-mas 

Oh and for the record that Club 3D 8800GT card is ~220€/326$/157£.

edit: now it says 19.12.2007, so might get one after all before x-mas, but it's getting way too close.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 29, 2007)

Msi overclocked edition in stock at the egg 299.00 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127311 from what I read Only 50,000 gt's were produced in the USA last month and very few will be comming before Christmas. Now ATI is supposed to ship several hundred thousand 3870 and 3850 this week and the rest of the month.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Msi overclocked edition in stock at the egg 299.00 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127311 from what i read Only 50,000 gt's were produced in the USA last month and very few will be comming before Christmas. Now ATI is supposed to ship several hundred thousand 3870 and 3850 this week and the rest of the month.


Well my BFG oc2 has been shipped its the ssc version from bfg and yes I paid to much.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 29, 2007)

*clubit as gigabyte 8800 gt cards 289.00*

http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA9630890


----------



## trt740 (Nov 29, 2007)

*also have evga super clocked 8800 gt 295.99*



trt740 said:


> http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA9630890



http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA9602860


----------



## trt740 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Mwave Asus 8800gt 512mb in stock 289.00*

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=AA72344&RSKU=AA72344


----------



## TylerZambori (Nov 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> if you can wait 7 days here is a great deal http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XD1JJK/?tag=tec06d-20



That's way more than a week.

Hahaha on you guys!  I know where you could have got an MSI 8800 gt, overclocked,
for $208.00. up until yesterday.  Pre-ordered though, but still they still would have 
to give it at the price they advertised. And I didn't tell you guys!  Now the price has gone
up to like $260, but I still won't tell you where.  Solid, respectable company, but it's 
still a secret. From what I can tell, this board has not figured it out yet. 

And the XFX 8800 gt (plain vanilla no OC) is still available for $235.00.  Ahahaha!  That's 
the one I got. It's ok if I don;t get it for a while, that would actually be better for me
because I can't buy all the other components yet, and the 30 day return thing starts
when I get the card.  Yes, they have a great return policy too. 

And I'm not telling you.    Want to know why?  I don't share fabulous info like that with
a bunch of chauvinists. 

My apologies to those few individuals on this board who are not chauvinists, but 
unfortunately if I share it with anybody on here, it will get passed around, to 
chauvinists. 

Hmm...maybe I need to go start my own thread, to really announce it.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 29, 2007)

TylerZambori said:


> That's way more than a week.



Most places are out of stock before you order best thing is to find a placethat lets you order in advance and get in line thats what I did with Tiger Direct and why I paid more.
But its ok I'm rich

My wife don't know don't tell her.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 29, 2007)

TylerZambori said:


> That's way more than a week.
> 
> Hahaha on you guys!  I know where you could have got an MSI 8800 gt, overclocked,
> for $208.00. up until yesterday.  Pre-ordered though, but still they still would have
> ...



I'm Cajun


----------



## TylerZambori (Nov 29, 2007)

erocker said:


> We know where to get them.  WTF does chauvinists have to do with this thread?  Why in the hell do you bother posting here if you don't like the majority of people here?  I don't like chauvinists, but it's people like you that spawn them.



ok, where?


And no its not people like me that spawn them, you (or they) got that way all by your (their) little old selves.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2007)

TylerZambori said:


> That's way more than a week.
> 
> Hahaha on you guys!  I know where you could have got an MSI 8800 gt, overclocked,
> for $208.00. up until yesterday.  Pre-ordered though, but still they still would have
> ...



If you really beleive that, then why are you a member?, .....ohhhhh and I am not a CHAUVINIST by the way  and I have an 8800GT but in the UK we pay a fair bit more than that!


----------



## Darksaber (Nov 29, 2007)

alright Gent's

this stops right now,

this thread topic is the fact that some shops are holding back until their "old" stock is gone. this is the topic of discussion.

TylerZambori: Please stop provoking people. No matter where you would have voiced yourself in the manner above, you will step on peoples toes. No matter where. No matter how "nice" or "not nice" members are.

Please back on topic, or I will close the thread if the trolling and rude postings continue. If the focus of this topic becomes TylerZambori's reply, then there is no use for this thread any longer.

cheers
DS


----------



## AsRock (Nov 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> If you really beleive that, then why are you a member?, .....ohhhhh and I am not a CHAUVINIST by the way  and I have an 8800GT but in the UK we pay a fair bit more than that!





Just ignore him.  Best way with these people. would not be surprised if he was not  just talking out of his....... 

Maybe a mod will ban him for acting the way he is ?.

On subject not seen any available for long at all..


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2007)

There are a fair few 8800GT's knocking around in the UK now if you know where to look, thing is they are expensive ATm, think £180+ for many thats like $370US


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2007)

XFX8800GT XXX
Evga Superclocked
XFX 625 core
XFX Extreme Edition
XFX Alpha Dog Ed.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127311


----------



## TylerZambori (Nov 29, 2007)

Now you are just playing games.  That's ok, I cannot prove it's true 
since I won't tell.  But it pretty much clears up that *you* don't know 
where to get them at that price. 

Come to think of it, I actually left a hint.  It's an extremely vague hint,
but a person who can really think things through just might figure it 
out. Even my b/f didn't figure it what the hint was until I pointed it
out to him, and he's really smart.  So I guess I did a good job .  
But the hint is still there, and here's another one:

it won't be listed under: google products. 

hehe and I think my hint is great, because, come to think of it,
chauvinists tend to be peoplel who don't think things through,
and the hint cannot be gotten by people who don't think things
through.  So I don't have to feel like an asshole for announcing
it and not sharing it, and those who can think things through,
will get it.  Brilliant!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 29, 2007)

dell? everyone knows that, psssh


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## TUngsten (Nov 29, 2007)

mmmm fishy!


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 29, 2007)

I will PayPal over $4 to the first guy who can successfully name how many bears are in the picture I just posted .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 29, 2007)

i won! $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## cepoi (Nov 29, 2007)

human say "8800gt shortage". bear say fish shortage


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 29, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i won! $$$$$$$$$$$$



You didn't win, you haven't posted the correct number of bears yet .


----------



## TUngsten (Nov 29, 2007)

I see 13...but that's not including the unseen submerged bears


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 29, 2007)

Correct! 







As the first guy who successfully posted the correct number of bears, you get the $4 in your PayPal account. PM me with your PayPal addy and I'll have it in there ASAP.


----------



## TUngsten (Nov 29, 2007)

WooT! My mom always told me I was special!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 29, 2007)

In stock but quite still overpriced in the UK, Gigabyte GeForce 8800 GT 512MB GDDR3 running at 1800MHz core running at 600MHz shader clock speed of 1500MHz


----------



## trt740 (Nov 29, 2007)

TUngsten said:


> WooT! My mom always told me I was special!






mean and funny wow!!!!!!! laughed my balls off then looked at the picture and felt bad!!!!!  Your wrong DUDE


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Correct!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear the Boy Scouts of America clones that old fat guy and he's everywhere!  I totally remember a guy looking like him when I was a kid in boy scouts.


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 29, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> What 8800GT shortage?



None in Finland, newegg.com has 11 of the 12 types of 8800GTs out of stock. That shortage, you Brits took them all ;(  Next week should be better all around the world hopefully.


----------



## TUngsten (Nov 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> mean and funny wow!!!!!!! laughed my balls off then looked at the picture and felt bad!!!!!  Your wrong DUDE



I asked Zek to donate my $4 to the Special Olympics

(inspired by TylerZamboni  )

edit:
In fact, I ask everyone to donate 1$ in the name of TylerZamboni and the 8800gt shortage

http://www.soforsyth.com/paypal/donate.html


----------



## TUngsten (Nov 30, 2007)

CompUsa has the 8800gt now $249

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?pfp=BROWSE&N=200105&product_code=346373


----------



## trt740 (Dec 1, 2007)

*8800 gt and 3870 in stock at the egg*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&N=2010380048+1069633099&name=PCI+Express+2.0


----------



## trt740 (Dec 1, 2007)

8800 gt's out the azz every place


----------



## sstarrx3 (Dec 4, 2007)

The previous poster that was flaunting the $208 MSI 8800 GT was referring to DELL.com.  They pre sold them for like a week at that price.  May not get them until late January.  I paid $226 when I ordered mine on November 9th from ONSALE.com.  Still backordered though.  Don't know when it will get here.  Sad thing is, I have a new ASUS mother board, Q6600 Quad processor and 4 shiny new gigs of memory setting in my closet waiting on that card so I can rebuild my system.  Patience grasshopper......


----------

